# scabby / missing hair on ears



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

My little 4 month old girl has had missing hair on the tips of her ears for quite a while now. When we got her (4 weeks), she had lice pretty bad and so we were hoping the scabs and things were from that. Since then, a lot of it has cleared up, but she still has some scabs inside her ears and on the tips and is missing hair there as well. What can I do or check her for that might be causing this?
I dont have a good picture of the outside tips of her ears, but it is bare just right on the tips. This picture shows the inside of her ears well:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my! I'm sad to say I can't speak to your scab issues, but what a darling face!!!! She's smiling! Hope you figure this out!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a doll!!!...she could have mites...since its just onher ears..you can try to smother them with oil...I would try olive oil since its heavy and add a dropor two or Tea tree ess. oil..rub it in well and then leave a little as a layer...see if that helps..if nothing else it will condition the dry spots


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Is there a way i can test or treat for mites (other than the obvious vet visit)?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

only a deep scraping and look under the mic can you see mites...hows the rest of her body? any other scabby areas...flakey skin...scratching?


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

no other scabby areas. she is flaky / dandruffy. minor scratching but not bad


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would just treat the ears and see for now and I would also look close for lice as well...lice causes that dandruf along with her scratching.....if you see she has lice..you can use Cylence or try 7 dust or python dust..just put some in an old sock and pat her avoiding eyes and nose area...work it in with a brushing...brush her daily..lice hate for thier homes to be desturbed :-D


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Your description sounds like what my under-buckling has, which I am treating as mites because it's something that _I_ can do to help, but I haven't ruled out ear nipping by the senior buck. I'm pretty sure it's not hayrackitis in my case, as there are scabs inside the ears, and not just rubbed off hair on the edges. Is this little one in with anyone, and is she on the bottom of the nipping order?


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

she has been treated for lice already and we treat them now and again just in case since they used to have it, so i doubt it is lice. 
we only have 2 goats, and i have never seen the other one nip at her, so i doubt that is it either. 

i will try the olive oil and see what happens. 
is treatment for mites prescription only, in case that is it?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

For mites, I use Eprinex, which is topical treatment for a number of parasites. I got it from the vet, without a prescription, with the understanding that my original use for it, on chickens, was off-label. It seems to help mites on goats, though it seems that that is also technically an off-label use.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some have used Ivomec pour on succefully for mites...Ive only had success with injectable ivomec ..injected...how ever I do not recommend Ivomec product for goats under 6 months...there is a study linking brain damage to young kids....many still use is and have had no issues so far...I prefer not to risk it..
Cydectin has worked for some as a drench...

if she does not have lice, then perhaps the cold is causing the dry skin...you can add flax seed or wheat germ oil to her diet tohelp with that...I give my goats flax, wheat germ mixe din coconut oil and they eat it right off the spoon!!...does wonders for winter skin problems...

another thought is minerals..do they have a quality loose mineral out free choice? Also many areas are defecient in Copper and this can cause some issues as well..color fading, fish tail, poor coat condition, course hair that hook in the tip..flakey skin ect...we give copper bolus three to 4 times a year and we give Selenium vit E shots called BoSe...these really helped my goats this winter hold up condition...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I just saw your other thread ..happy new year...and see a full body pic of your pretty little girl...Iwould say she needs copper for sure...her pretty black is turning red and her tail look flared out..as does the little brown goats...copper bolus is easyt o get..and since you only have two goats I would just buy the ones already in a capsul for goats....they need 1 gram per 22# and Iwould give at least twice a year..maybe even 3 times...: ) Also check and see what your selenium is like out your way...a Bo Se shot maybe needed as well...:-D


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you SO much for the information. I'll check out the copper bolus capsuls for sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome...they are adorable girls!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I just saw your other thread ..happy new year...and see a full body pic of your pretty little girl...Iwould say she needs copper for sure...her pretty black is turning red and her tail look flared out..as does the little brown goats...copper bolus is easyt o get..and since you only have two goats I would just buy the ones already in a capsul for goats....they need 1 gram per 22# and Iwould give at least twice a year..maybe even 3 times...: ) Also check and see what your selenium is like out your way...a Bo Se shot maybe needed as well...:-D


I was thinking copper as well. My first goat came to me with every one of the symptoms in HappyBleats previous post...plus failure to conceive. As a newbie I had no clue, but recognized it as abnormal. Research led to copper, and she now has the prettiest coat you could wish for! And she's pregnant to boot. From my reading, no self-respecting parasite (external or internal) will homestead in a copper-supplied goat! LOL I free-range my goats in the woods, and I don't even have a problem with deer ticks as long as I keep the copper levels good. Hope this clears your girl up right off!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

The above pictures are spots just behind the little one's ear. Both of them have little lumps / scabs on their heads like this. One is of a scabby area where the scab/hair tuft has fallen off, where the next one is a similar bump that hasnt yet scabbed up. both look like bites to me - i am assuming that it is probably mites given this. would you agree?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...Im thinking mites as well


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Based on the input here and reading around, I think I need to do the following:
1. Give something for mites
2. Give something for copper
3. Give BoSe

I'm trying to figure out exactly what / where / how much for each.

For mites I'm really unsure based on the risk with Ivomec. Can anyone confirm Cydectin drench working for them? If so, I am assuming it is what I am seeing online called "Cydectin Oral Sheep Drench"? Where can I find it in smaller quantities? (ie, not $70 bottle)
or any other suggestions for mites is welcome

For copper, is this what I want to give?
LINK
If so, how exactly do I give it? I see one gram per 22#, but these tablets are 2 grams and my girls weigh around 15# and 25# each. Can I give them one tablet or do i need to break it up somehow?

For BoSe, does this work?
LINK
If so, how much do i give how often?


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

/bump


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ziegen, those two products are basically what I gave to mine (copper, BoSe). I gave the 2g dose of copper to my goats who were about the same size as yours at the time. They're still here, and thriving, so I don't think I poisoned them. The wire particles are slow release. 

The gel I gave to the kids and mommas just to make myself feel better that I'd done something in that department. The vet was of the opinion that if they needed selenium, they'd be doing noticeably poorly, and a vet visit for injectable selenium would be in order. But one the breeders I purchased from swears by the gel, so I got some. It's tastier to humans than it is to goats, judging by my herd's reaction.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would continue to treat with Oil and Tea tree on location, since its just a few areas..and I would add a powder like Python dust...you can add powder in an old sock and pat it around,, and work in down, avoiding eyes and nose area...B complex and probiotics helps her to build her immune system and fight against mites...

The Selenium Gel is ok to use...2 ml for kids and 4 for adults..this is given once a month..smells like Butterscotch.. Some of my goats loved it..others acted like I gave them poison..

with the copper...I would go ahead and give the 2 ml capsule the first time then I would break them down for her boosters...


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks! I'll do the oil a little longer along with the BoSE and copper and see how they do, then give them ivomec later if they still have issues.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I was told copper is 1 gram per 30 pounds... The frequency varies but I do every spring and fall right before the rains and works like a charm.. You will learn to identify who needs more or who can skip a dose

BOSE is 2.5 cc per 100 pounds and frequency varies on their needs... Only at birth or few weeks before kidding, every six months, every three months, even every six weeks.... Find a mineral with selenium yeast and they won't need as many shots ... Toxicity is easy to do so start slow and get blood work before doing more than every 6 weeks

Oral Cydectin sheep drench I would not buy... Expensive and they need double the dose... That is up to you

Seven dust is good for mites. If mites are onlyon ears or nose Vaseline works really good


Old Goats & Young Goats Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

I gave them their BoSe and copper last night. The copper was... fun. I tried some molasses and shoving it to the back of their mouths and that didnt go over very well. The little one swallowed hers, but did chew it open some first. The larger girl spit it back out and we tried a half dozen times. she finally broke hers open and ended up swallowing probably half. Since they were 2 gram capsules anyways, I'm guessing that's good enough?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will find out. It may or may not be. Depending on how deficient. What breed are they?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I always follow up with a water chaser lol..make sure it goes down all the way....you will most likely need to rebolus in 3-4 months any way...my first few doses went pretty much the same...I played catch up and now finally have them where I want them lol


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Nigerian Dwarf - rather small. ~20 and 25 pounds


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

I went ahead and did icomec. How long until I can expect results? what about follow-up doses?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for mites I do 3 times one week apart..I notice hair growing back before the next treatment...


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks! What about copper? Ive heard anywhere between 3 months and 1 year between doses. When could I expect to see some change in color/fishtail from the copper?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with copper..it would depend on your area...I give every 3-4 months since we are very deficient here....it will take some time to see improvments..again depending on how severe the problem is..


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

one week after ivomec treatment, they are looking quite a bit better. I haven't found any new bumps since then and the little ones ears are starting to clean up as well. I gave them a follow up shot this weekend and have a feeling that they will be a lot better by next weekend. thanks everyone!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome


----------

